# Arab Lover New to the Forum



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow Arab lover.. I have 4 with 3 more new acquisitions.
They are amazing companions.
Would love to see some pics of yours sometime..


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks. Will post pics soon. What good is having horses if you can't share them!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome! Gotta love the Arabs


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks. Thats for sure. Love your artwork.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Ebzeenah- tell us about your babies.. Arab lovers are a kindred soul..


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome! Love to know more about the horses and your rides! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome fellow Arab junkie! Let's see some photos!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

:wave: Welcome to the forum.


I use the term own when I refer to my animals. When they can get up in the morning and go get a job we can talk about using some other term.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome! Look forward to seeing pictures of your arabs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcomes. 

Alwaysbehind - I get you. But I can't help think who is the smarter being in our "pet/owner" relationships!

My avatar is my Ebzeenah - hence my user name. Don't have a lot of good pics of her yet, but I'm working on it. Hope to have some time over the w/e to post.


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

*CMK Bloodline*

Just checked out one of the horses in Ebzeenah's pedigree:

Arieana Arabians - Heritage Notebook: R (Ronek)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Ebzeenah said:


> Just checked out one of the horses in Ebzeenah's pedigree:
> 
> Arieana Arabians - Heritage Notebook: R (Ronek)


Raseyn's sons were very prepotent, and the CMK/Crabbet lines produce sane, well-tempered, companion horses. All my horses are Crabbet bred and some also descend from Raseyn blood.
Great bloodline Ebzeenah!


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

I guess I just lucked out with the bloodlines. I bought her because I fell in love with her - and that is a bit of a story in itself!

I'll try to get more pics of her this afternoon. We usually ride at night - our dressage arena has good lighting, but not all that good for taking pics! It's just too hot to ride during the day.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum :happydance:

And arabs are beast  haha They are one of the cutest breeds of horse in my opinion.


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, DD. And if you didn't know it, I have heard that there are some Arabs that are really good at barrel racing - not that I plan on trying it anytime soon!


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! My beloved Arab just turned 30 this year! My new horse is a different breed but I will always consider myself an Arab person  There isn't a more majestic breed out there!


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is one of Ebzeenah's great-grandsires:

Morafic - Arabian Stallion - Historical Photo

How cool is that?


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

She also has Nizzam on her dam's side which if I am correct is also a CMK stud - at least according to what I've seen on the internet.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome... One can never have too many Arabs


----------



## Ebzeenah (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks , Monty. Sounds like you are an endurance rider. And you are right about not being able to have too many Arabs. I think they are kinda like potato chips!


----------

